# Subcribed Threads



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe a section on each members home page which shows them what threads they have added a post to ?

It would make it easier for some people to find threads they have helped people in etc.

I think this will be a good idea and maybe it could be a feature that members can turn off or on.

Thanks


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This is already there.. if you click *UserCP* at the top you will see a list of all your Subscribed Threads.

.. or did you mean to put them on them main front page?

L


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

What i mean by subscribed threads, is threads that i have replied in etc.

I dont have anything in my subscribed threads in user CP.

I was unaware of subscribing to threads, so there really isnt a point in having the thing i proposed.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

A little confused :confused1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

can i ask what a subscribed thread is? i dont have any and am confused


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, at first i thought it would be a post in which you have replied in.

But what it is, you can subscribe to a post by clicking on thread tools at the top of the thread, and then selecting subscribe to threads.

From this, you will be able to go to your user cp, look at subscribed threads, and see all of the threads you have subscribed.

Its basically for easy access, and saves you scrolling through pages and pages looking for a thread, which you could have just subscribed too.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

nathanlowe said:


> But what it is, you can subscribe to a post by clicking on thread tools at the top of the thread, and then selecting subscribe to threads.
> 
> From this, you will be able to go to your user cp, look at subscribed threads, and see all of the threads you have subscribed.
> 
> Its basically for easy access, and saves you scrolling through pages and pages looking for a thread, which you could have just subscribed too.


Spot on.

The only thing I'd add is that in your UserCP if you go to Edit Options there is an option you can turn on which automatically subscribes you to any thread which you reply on..

L


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks alot.


----------

